# Stipendi di Bonolis, De Filippi, Scotti, D'Urso, Marcuzzi e Crozza



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2019)

Quanto guadagnano Paolo Bonolis, Maria De Filippi, Gerry Scotti, Barbara D'Urso, Alessia Marcuzzi e Maurizio Crozza? Il quotidiano Italia Oggi, in esclusiva, ha reso pubblici i loro *compensi*. 

*Bonolis e Scotti* guadagnerebbero quasi *10 milioni di euro* all'anno. *Maria De Filippi* solo per i programmi che conduce avrebbe un compenso di circa *10 milioni di euro*, di più se consideriamo anche il ricavato dalla sua azienda, la Fascino.

*Barbara D'Urso*, se contiamo i soli programmi pomeridiani, sui *2 milioni di euro* che *passano a 6* con i programmi in prima serata. *Alessia Marcuzzi* """solo""" *2,4 milioni di euro* l'anno. 

*Maurizio Crozza*, attualmente sotto contratto con Discovery ed in onda sul canale Nove con "Fratelli di Crozza", guadagna 3 milioni l'anno. Italia Oggi ha inoltre diffuso il compenso di *Ezio Greggio*, che guadagnerebbe *5,75 milioni di euro* l'anno.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quanto guadagnano Paolo Bonolis, Maria De Filippi, Gerry Scotti, Barbara D'Urso, Alessia Marcuzzi e Maurizio Crozza? Il quotidiano Italia Oggi, in esclusiva, ha reso pubblici i loro *compensi*.
> 
> *Bonolis e Scotti* guadagnerebbero quasi *10 milioni di euro* all'anno. *Maria De Filippi* solo per i programmi che conduce avrebbe un compenso di circa *10 milioni di euro*, di più se consideriamo anche il ricavato dalla sua azienda, la Fascino.
> 
> ...


.


----------

